# Rumor: YES Coming soon to E*



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?p=74095#post74095

Scott is quoting a source inside E* who tells him that E* is very close to inking a deal with YES. It makes sense with the Extra Innings offering.... If you want to charge for MLB baseball you BETTER carry the most popular team.

Once again, full disclosure... I'm a Mets fan so it didn't hurt me to not have the Yanks, but there are a lot in my area who avoided E* because of this missing channel. The addition of this channel would now leave the NFL as the last remaining satellite exclusive for D*.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

March Madness Package and CollegeSportsTV as well.....


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

CBS-local + CBS-NY + CBS-LA = enough March Madness for me .... for free even. 

CSTV would be a nice add, but last time I looked there programming was still a bit thin, hope they continue to add stuff.

By the way, only E* has GolTV ... and Bingo TV! :raspberry


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Seems like a poor business decision at this point.

Anyone who wants YES has already switched to D* and NO ONE is likely to return after having used a Tivo.....


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

cnsf said:


> Seems like a poor business decision at this point.
> 
> Anyone who wants YES has already switched to D* and NO ONE is likely to return after having used a Tivo.....


Not true pleanty of disatisfied comcast and cablevision subscribers who dont want D* high prices or theirtv viewing patterns collected by John Ashecroft :eek2:  ..would still be willing to switch


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I've got 5 cable subscribers ready to switch once E* gets YES here in NJ.....

1 is chomping at the bit and WAS going D* but is waiting now that I told him it was likely that E* was picking it up soon....


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Arbitration decision is in. Cablevision must carry YES on expanded Basic.

http://abclocal.go.com/wabc/news/WABC_032404_cablevisionyanks.html


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I don't know whether this is good or bad news..... The precedent is set that EVERYONE has to get it in "Expanded Basic" (Is this an AT120 equivalent or an AT60?)., BUT the price was lowered per subscriber to less than $2 a subscriber.

Now we'll see how Charlie reacts........


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

D* has it in their TotalChoice packs for subs in Yankee Territory and in Sports pack for outsite Yankee territory. Whats the E* Equivalent?


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Dish Network's equivalent is America's Top 120. I have serious doubts that Dish will make it available in the Sports Pack though.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Another news story:

http://www.newsday.com/sports/baseb...0324,0,3816276.story?coll=ny-sports-headlines


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

So if they are saying that 5+ million subscribers currently have YES outside of Cablevision, plus another 2 million cablevision subscribers, then 7 million*1.85*12= $155.4 million per year! :eek2: (My numbers might be off because I can't get back to the linked story) No wonder why the Yankees had no problem getting ARod. Plus they have huge licensing deals (T-shirts, etc) plus huge ticket prices, plus concessions... 
Their payroll is certaintly not a loss leader for Steinbrenner.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Don't forget advertising revenues will increase with the subscriber increase.

Only way Icould get a box seat to a game was to find Detroit, in July, in the middle of the day, and the week.....

It sucks if you don't have season tix.


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

So, less than 24 hours to the Yankees opener (vs. Tampa Bay, in Tokyo, 03/30 5:00 AM EST). This would certainly be the right day to announce YES Network is available to Dish subs ... but this is one where I'll believe it when I see it.

I don't think the two games in Japan are critical, but if a deal isn't signed prior to the home opener on 04/06, I'd say the likelyhood of seeing YES on E* this year goes way way down ... 

(Edit - as Satellite Guys did list this as a "rumor", I'll cut them slack on this one. I do hope the rumor turns out to be correct. :gott: )


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The Tuesday game is also on ESPN 2.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Last year on Direc Tv I hated that whenever the Yankees were on the road Direc Tv carried the YES version of the Yankee game for every Yankee game played. No matter if the home team had there game televised on there own regional sports network. The Home Teams RSN was Blacked out and YES was always on. And I live nowhere near the Yankees home viewing area. The same went for Red Sox Games on NESN. Home or Road the Red Sox game was available on NESN.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2004)

Msguy said:


> Last year on Direc Tv I hated that whenever the Yankees were on the road Direc Tv carried the YES version of the Yankee game for every Yankee game played. No matter if the home team had there game televised on there own regional sports network. The Home Teams RSN was Blacked out and YES was always on. And I live nowhere near the Yankees home viewing area. The same went for Red Sox Games on NESN. Home or Road the Red Sox game was available on NESN.


Do you get both versions of some games in extra innings?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Un-lucky said:


> Do you get both versions of some games in extra innings?


Nope you dont.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

No. If For Example the Yankees were playing a game on the Road in Chicago. If the White Sox-Yankees game was available on Fox Sports Net Chicago and YES Network. Fox Sports Net Chicago would be blacked out for the entire country (Except Chicago) And Everyone else was forced to watch the game on YES. The Exact same Scenario for Boston Red Sox Road Games on NESN. Last year this happend and I am wondering if the same is going to happen again this baseball season. We'll find out in about a week when the season starts.


----------



## oblio98 (Sep 17, 2002)

What sucks is that even though we don't get YES in the NY area on Dish, the ESPN2 feed is blacked out here on Dish (for this mornings Yankee opener in Japan). WTF?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

It will be that way all the time. Not just for the Japan series


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Yeah, we had plenty of YES Network in EI last year.

ESPN(2) doesn't have exclusive national rights much any more. I think only on sundays, now.

DirecTV still has the Yankees replay today and tomorrow on their online EI schedule with channel TBA. It is not listed in their EPG as of now. Another DirecTV trick is make you check the EPG all day long sometimes.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

DirecTV now has the Yankees/Devil Rays game tomorrow at 5am ET listed on their Sports Schedule channel(s) as being on EI 754.

The website is apparently totally in error as far as the month of March goes.

This would be a good time for DISH Network to put it up tomorrow, if they have contracts in place, but contract may not take effect until next month.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

DCSholtis said:


> Hey John, On Channel 220 the game this morning was supposed to be on 754 but sure nuff come 5am no YES feed and I had to settle for the canned ESPN feed with announcers in Bristol.


I have not looked at 220 or 753 since yesterday, but have been told it lists tomorrows game, not todays.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

JohnH said:


> I have not looked at 220 or 753 since yesterday, but have been told it lists tomorrows game, not todays.


Your right...It was 2am when I read 220 and thought it said Tuesday. Damn I knew I should have had caffeine first....


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

oblio98 said:


> What sucks is that even though we don't get YES in the NY area on Dish, the ESPN2 feed is blacked out here on Dish (for this mornings Yankee opener in Japan). WTF?


Oblio98,

It matters NOT that YES is not available on Dish. What matters is that YES has EXCLUSIVE rights to ALL IN Market Yankees fans. This means that NO Yankee's games can be carried on any other carrier unless YES Sells or grants a national carrier all local rights to a game for any and all subscribers in the Yankee's Local regional designated Market, which is ALL of New York State, and parts of the Tri-CITY around NYC.

Almost all Yankee games on YES are exclusive in market, whether you have access to YES or NOT, on your particular Multichannel providers system.

John


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Down with The YES Network and Down with the Yankees this year.


----------



## ScottieOne (Feb 22, 2003)

I hate to be the token pessimist. Seriously, who are we all kidding? We're not getting YES. The only thing that's been accomplished both here and on Satellite Guys is that we probably have given the Dish employees that browse these sites a good laugh. That's about it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2004)

Let’s get this deal done. It’s been 2 years now and no yes; isn’t that enough? Will it ever happen? The reason that I have kept dish network for the last 2 years is because my buddy has DTV and I can always go to his house to watch a game. I didn’t worry much because I thought that eventually a deal would have been reached between Yes and Dish. 

It seems more and more likely that it is just never going to happen. Will this be another year that Dish will not have YES? Are the Yankees the only baseball team that can not be seen on Dish, well at least in the NY area? Now that MLB package is on dish I will be able to watch all the freaking baseball teams except for the one I root for. This is really pissing me off.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

too little..too late.. There may be a handfull of new subs but I would think the diehards left for D* long ago.


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

HarryD said:


> too little..too late.. There may be a handfull of new subs but I would think the diehards left for D* long ago.


I agree with this, but thinking about it, I'll bet that Dish is getting almost no new subs in Yankees territory. If a potential satellite sub can choose between "D* TC+ / locals / Yankees" or "E* AT120 / locals / No Yankees" for around the same price, I'll bet that in almost all cases the new sub will choose D*, even if they aren't really a Yankees fan.

If E* is getting creamed in new sub aquisitions in the NYC area, that may explain their willingness to continue negotiating with YES. Doesn't mean that Dish will add the channel, but it does mean there is still a chance.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

It don't sound like there is much to negotiate. The price and apparently the package were set by the arbitration. There maybe much we don't know about this situation, including whether a contract exists or not.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

jrbdmb said:


> If E* is getting creamed in new sub aquisitions in the NYC area, that may explain their willingness to continue negotiating with YES. Doesn't mean that Dish will add the channel, but it does mean there is still a chance.


I would think this is more of a reason to terminate negotiations.

In NYC and the surrounding areas, there isn't much of a new sub market left. Anyone who would get a satellite probably did it by now when Cablevision didn't carry YES.

E* is probably making a good business decision by just throwing in the towel on NY subs and not spending the money.

I jumped to D* two years ago after having given E* 1 1/2 years to work something out w/YES.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Nah, I don't buy that argument...... Only 20% of the market has satellite.... that leaves 80% to still be mined. I agree though that Yankee fans,and there are a LOT of them here, will NOT look at E*.

Then again, Met fans like me might LIKE the idea of sticking it to George by keeping those eyeballs away from the channel.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Bob,

Keep in mind in the NY Metro area, most people cannot get a south-western view, or can't mount a dish on a building, or are blocked by mountains or trees.

I think you're looking in the 40% of the market range for eligible satellite customers out of the 100% theoretical market. Of that 40%, 50% most likely have jumped into it (w/D* or E*), the others are happy with Cablevision (or TW in uptown Manhattan).

I think there are still more potential subs out there, but not enough for it to be worth the cost of YES to E*. They will be willing to sacrifice the remainder of the market, I think (truth be told in the evidence they have not inked a contract yet).

Mind you, I am just "assuming" these numbers and would love to have more solid evidence if it's available.

In the end, having YES on E* will be good for YES and makes me happy....but I don't think it will happen any time soon (and if I'm wrong, it's only a good thing for fans).


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2004)

cnsf said:


> Bob,
> 
> Keep in mind in the NY Metro area, most people cannot get a south-western view, or can't mount a dish on a building, or are blocked by mountains or trees.
> 
> ...


 The new york market is very multi cultural..E* has a HUGE advantage on international customers..they may not need YES


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Un-lucky said:


> The new york market is very multi cultural..E* has a HUGE advantage on international customers..they may not need YES


You are correct in that the signing of a contract with YES will not impact these customers.

Also, in NY, the need to have two dishes to get the international channels will also impact the available market as getting a view in NYC and the surrounding area is very tough. In the city, you have the buildings (all 5 boroughs) and in the suburbs, you have trees, obstacles, mountains, etc.

In summation, it still doesn't pay for E* to sign a contract w/YES, but for those customers who want it, I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

One other deciding factor may be the Extra Innings issue. To make it a complete package, I think E* would "have" to have YES. The problem now is that the season has started.....and still no deal.

My gut still says there will be no YES for a little while even with the arbitration w/Cablevision resolved. Somewhere in the $1.92 per sub range I think.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2004)

cnsf said:


> You are correct in that the signing of a contract with YES will not impact these customers.
> 
> Also, in NY, the need to have two dishes to get the international channels will also impact the available market as getting a view in NYC and the surrounding area is very tough. In the city, you have the buildings (all 5 boroughs) and in the suburbs, you have trees, obstacles, mountains, etc.
> 
> In summation, it still doesn't pay for E* to sign a contract w/YES, but for those customers who want it, I hope I'm wrong.


The newyork dma is huge includes parts of pa 1/2 of new jersey parts of upstate newyork(hudson valley)


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

No sign of YES Network in the E* EI schedule.

Signs would be games on the 6th and 10th in the package and they are not.

Of course, no sign of the Victory Sports one or The RSTN via FSN Midwest alternate. The latter will probably show up.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

I've read all the posts. If you are a die hard Yankee Fan wanting a dish and you are wanting to View Yankees games this season. I would say get a Direc Tv System Subscribe to Extra Innings and you will by no means have any trouble getting Yankees games. Every YES game on Extra Innings last year was available home and road on YES. Even for out of Yankee Territory Viewers. I know because Every Single Yankees game last year was available on YES and Blacked out on the other Teams RSN home and Road and it's probably going to be the same way this season. I live nowhere near N.Y. Yankees territory here in Mississippi. One good thing was if the Yankees had an ESPN game or ESPN 2 game last year i had a choice of watching the ESPN Feed or YES. Also Note that Wednesday Night ESPN Games and Games Available in your Local Market will not be the only 2 or 3 games available this season. The Wednesday Night Blackout Rule has been lifted and on Extra Innings this season you will be able to see up to 60 games per week for the entire season as the blackout rule was actually lifted last season but this season it is lifted for the entire season. This is the best news because no more settling for the ESPN Games and sitting there twiddling your thumbs about ready to explode because a game you are so desperately wanting to view is blacked out. Thank God for that.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

So, MLB EI gives a sub full access to YES or just the games?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

cnsf said:


> So, MLB EI gives a sub full access to YES or just the games?


Just the games and so far only on DirecTV and cable. Also, there is some indication that YES Network will not be used as much this season as in the past.


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

See thread on Satellite Guys ... CSR screens show info that *may* lead one to believe that YES could still end up on E* this year.

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=10224&page=7&pp=15


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

And now the bad news ... on today's Retailer Chat it was stated that there will be *no* YES Network on Dish.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

SHOCK!! AWE!!!! SURPRISE!!! I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!!!

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2004)

Dish Network... I can't believe that there is going to be ANOTHER year with no yanks on dish. Even Cablevision has it. Why couldn't a deal be reached? Is this an anti yankee thing that I am not aware of? Is the person in charge of getting a deal done a Red Sox fan? 

Soon the Devils will be on YES and that will be another team that I will not be able to see if I don't switch to DTV or Cablevision. Oh well at least the people that are not in the NY Area will enjoy seeing the Yankee games on E* with this crappy MLB package... What a joke!

Lets Go Yanks!
Lets Go Nets!


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Can we change the name of this thread to reflect reality? Its obvious that this channel will never be on E*


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2004)

Why is Dish Network being so cheap? Do they think they are special and deserve a better deal then Cablevision or DTV? Dish Network says No to YES for the 3rd year in a row. 

Dish has 9.4 million customers now. Imagine how many more customers; especially in the NY area, they could have had. Some people are dying to go back to Dish Network. But they don’t because they refuse to add the YES network. 

Maybe Charlie wants to save the money to add more porno stations.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2004)

shadow said:


> Why is Dish Network being so cheap? Do they think they are special and deserve a better deal then Cablevision or DTV? Dish Network says No to YES for the 3rd year in a row.
> 
> Dish has 9.4 million customers now. Imagine how many more customers; especially in the NY area, they could have had. Some people are dying to go back to Dish Network. But they don?t because they refuse to add the YES network.
> 
> Maybe Charlie wants to save the money to add more porno stations.


maybe he hates the Yankees


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Switch to DTV and you can get YES.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2004)

switch to DTV. switch to DTV. What if I don't want to switch. I'm sick of people telling me to switch to get YES. Why can't Charlie get this dam station? This dude makes billions of $$$ a year. Man lets just state the fact...Charlie doesn't care about saving us money, he only cares about making his pocket fatter....He is cheap as hell and now it seems that he is going to lose the turner stations just in time for the NBA playoff season. This guy is a joke...he is the ONLY one that can't get a deal done with YES or Turner.

plea to charlie....Please step down and let someone who knows how to negotiate a freaking deal take your place. I spent all this money on Dish network equipment (equipment that no one in my freaking area will buy at least not for a decent price) so I'm stuck with it and NOW I HAVE TO SWITCH TO DTV? I'm not a rich man can Charlie give me a DTV receiver so I can switch?

Is there anyway/anywhere where I can trade my crappy DISH NETWORK RECEIVER for a DTV receiver?

Charlie is lucky he has a better Latino package than DTV; that is the only reason he has been able to get any NY area subs.

Dish Network is a joke in the NY area. Take a peak on what some NYers are saying about Dish Network.

http://boards.yesnetwork.com/


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

nyc said:


> switch to DTV. switch to DTV. What if I don't want to switch. I'm sick of people telling me to switch to get YES. Why can't Charlie get this dam station? This dude makes billions of $$$ a year. ... plea to charlie....Please step down and let someone who knows how to negotiate a freaking deal take your place. ... Dish Network is a joke in the NY area.


Dear Unregistered Guest,
First, Charlie's salary is actually quite modest. If his net worth increases, it's because his E* holdings have become more valuable, which helps all of us shareholders.
E* becomes more valuable by becoming more profitable, which sometimes means making hard decisions. Take the emotion out of the equation and try to estimate how many new subs Dish would get in the NYC market by adding YES now, then figure how much it would cost Dish to pay the YES fee for every current NYC market sub. (Consider that current NYC subs have stayed with Dish for up to two years already in the absence of YES.) I guarantee that Dish execs have performed this exercise, using better numbers than we have, and have determined that Dish would lose money on YES.


nyc said:


> Is there anyway/anywhere where I can trade my crappy DISH NETWORK RECEIVER for a DTV receiver?


Certainly. If you own your equipment and have fulfilled your programming commitments, you can sell your Dish equipment on eBay. And DirecTV is usually happy to set up new subscribers with free equipment and installation in exchange for a modest programming commitment.


----------



## SNT (Mar 9, 2004)

carload,

While most of what you say is most likely true, there are other things to consider.
Such as
- People who want to jump ship from DTV but won't due to no YES. - There are quite a few.
- The constant rate cable rate increases driving more and more people to satellite. One of the things to consider, at least in the NY area, is the YES network.
- Every year there is no YES, more and more DISH subs will leave to DTV or cable.
With all of these factors, and the fact that every year that goes by, I see more and more pissed off DISH subs, I really think it would be beneficial for DISH to get a deal done. 
This is more of an insight then anything else. I am certainly not privy to all the information that the decision makers have.

-SNT


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2004)

I just wish we can find out the REAL reason why YES is not on DISH. Who is holding this deal from being done? Is it YES's fault or Dish? Why can't DISH sign some type of interim contract with YES similar to what Cablevision did last year? Doesn't Charlie want to get the popular channels on his system to attract more customers, especially in the NY area? Doesn't he want to compete with DTV in the NY area or is he just satisfied with being number 2? I JUST DON'T GET IT?


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Don said:


> I just wish we can find out the REAL reason why YES is not on DISH. Who is holding this deal from being done? Is it YES's fault or Dish? Why can't DISH sign some type of interim contract with YES similar to what Cablevision did last year? Doesn't Charlie want to get the popular channels on his system to attract more customers, especially in the NY area? Doesn't he want to compete with DTV in the NY area or is he just satisfied with being number 2? I JUST DON'T GET IT?


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ nothing else nothing more$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## dummyproof (Jan 30, 2004)

Once again it should be stated to remind all the Charlie haters... Charlie's hard-nosed negotiations is not aimed at getting the best price possible for those subs who truly want YES ...but rather his tactics are aimed to prevent those subs who "don't" want(or don't qualify for) YES from rate increases. 

It is obvious that Charlie would sign on the dotted line immediately to provide YES via "ala carte", but by having to include it in the AT120 and above to "all" subs living in the YES market, he would HAVE to raise rates to recoup the cost. This would leave him two choices, have a separate rate for subs in the YES market, or worse raise all subs rates for ALL subs irregardless of whether or not you can even get YES.

So in essence, the reason why those who "want" YES don't have it through Dish, is because the YES network wants more subs to be paying their outrageous fee ...even if many of the subs in their market don't want it.

I hope that gives the Charlie haters some food for thought.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

dummyproof said:


> by having to include it in the AT120 and above to "all" subs living in the YES market, he would HAVE to raise rates to recoup the cost.


Well, no. E* sets rates to maximize profit based primarily on the competitive marketplace. If Charlie thought he would make more money by charging all of us an extra $1 per month, he would. Heck, if he thought he'd make more by charging a $1 _less_, he would. Charlie isn't thinking so much about how much rates would go up with YES. He's thinking more about having lower profits with YES.

Programming costs and subscriber prices have little to do with each other, just as the price of burgers at McDonalds has little to do with the fluctuations of meat prices.

But I agree with the spirit of your argument. I think E* has decided that, by now, Dish subscribers in the NYC market are folks who don't care enough about YES to switch to DirecTV or cable. There's no doubt that adding YES would cause E* to pick up _some_ new subscribers, but the benefit of those new subs would be outweighed by the direct cost of the YES programming fee multiplied by all existing NYC market subs.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2004)

But, in upstate markets with significant populations, Dish is just killing themselves. Locals are now coming online. Dish wants to go after cable subs in a big way. Yes or should I say the Yankeees is a religion up here. The loss of that one channel has to be killing them. I for one would never ever buy Dish at any price point because of Yes!


----------



## dummyproof (Jan 30, 2004)

Well... once again... Charlie has all the numbers to support his decision, if he was taking more of a financial hit without Yes, then he would succumb to Yes's terms and offer it. He obviously sees it as a greater liability to sign with Yes under the current terms, then not signing with them.


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

Im Glad YES network isnt on dishnet,  GO ORIOLES!


----------

